# Help!



## casgirl (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm 17... i don't know if i have IBS but this sucks..I hate sitting in class because i worry that i'll keep having to go to the toilet, and i'll embarass myself. Sometimes my stomach churns so much that i can't think about anything else... I don't know if i'm just overexaggerating, and looking into problems that don't exist. But i'm sick of always feeling so horrible. I have started reducing the junk food i eat and exercising, but so far nothing is really working.Help!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Have you gone to the Dr?


----------



## hannah.elizabeth916 (Apr 23, 2012)

casgirl said:


> I'm 17... i don't know if i have IBS but this sucks..I hate sitting in class because i worry that i'll keep having to go to the toilet, and i'll embarass myself. Sometimes my stomach churns so much that i can't think about anything else... I don't know if i'm just overexaggerating, and looking into problems that don't exist. But i'm sick of always feeling so horrible. I have started reducing the junk food i eat and exercising, but so far nothing is really working.Help!


I know exactly what you are going through! I mean this is exactly what I am going through too! I always feel so embarrassed when my stomach makes churning noises or I have to go the the bathroom at school. Have you gone to a gastroenterologist? If you have then they can recommend what is best thing to do for you. Unfortunately ibs doesn't have a cure ): and so far for me personally I haven't found anything that helps a whole lot...


----------

